# AUG/SEP 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you.....all 2WWers welcome to join in 

 Much love and luck everyone 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

tixy,1 Aug,FET, 
puppsy,1 Aug,IVF, 
poppins,2 Aug,FET, 
zoe1988,3 Aug,Clom, 
Julia G,4 Aug,ICSI, 
bradburns,4 Aug,, 
Angeljoy,5 Aug,ICSI, 
CJSKY,5 Aug,IVF, 
earthspirit77,6 Aug,IUI, 
emmypops,7 Aug,IVF, 
gottahope,7 Aug,IVF, 
Rose39,8 Aug,ICSI, 
Mrs Doubtfire,8 Aug,IVF, 
sml123,8 Aug,ICSI, 
crazycatlady,8 Aug,ICSI, 
emsy2525,8 Aug,Clom, 
Rosie238,9 Aug,IVF, 
olgakorbut,11 Aug,FET, 
Heaver,11 Aug,FET, 
KayC,12 Aug,ICSI, 
Yoda,12 Aug,ICSI, 
Emmib,13 Aug,IUI, 
em31178,13 Aug,ICSI, 
samJ,13 Aug,IVF, 
Boppet,13 Aug,ICSI, 
kazzy44,14 Aug,FET, 
Clarabel*,14 Aug,ICSI, 
nicolaw,14 Aug,ICSI, 
Smokeypoo,14 Aug,IVF, 
LottieMaz,14 Aug,IVF, 
Fire Opal,14 Aug,Clom, 
Helenmarie,14 Aug,ICSI, 
bolek,14 Aug,IVF, 
cem,15 Aug,IVF, 
heleychamp,15 Aug,IVF, 
charley789,15 Aug,ICSI, 
diannaK,15 Aug,IVF, 
tate2,15 Aug,ICSI, 
wishing and hoping,16 Aug,FET, 
linnie50,16 Aug,IVF, 
Angelamcintyre,16 Aug,IVF, 
MaraJade,17 Aug,FET, 
heavenlyharry,18 Aug,IVF, 
scrappy,18 Aug,ICSI, 
lainey m,18 Aug,IVF, 
millie34,20 Aug,ICSI, 
TLZ,20 Aug,IVF, 
Flossy Teacake,20 Aug,, 
NikkiC123,20 Aug,IVF, 
buster31,21 Aug,ICSI, 
qnu,21 Aug,IVF, 
made-by-m,21 Aug,ICSI
summer08,22 Aug,IVF, 
joeandwillsmummy,22 Aug,Clom,  
Abby Carter, 22 Aug, IVF, 
dinky77,22 Aug,IVF, 
beans33,22 Aug,ICSI, 
kazza78,23 Aug,ICSI
lindsay74,23 Aug,IVF, 
Louise03,24 Aug,ICSI, 
Sallywags,24 Aug,ICSI, 
babyflint,24 Aug,IUI, 
Cailin,24 Aug,IVF, 
BlueSoo,25 Aug,ICSI, 
d-miccy,25 Aug,IVF
jaks,25 Aug,, 
Topkat08,25 Aug,Clom
BESTY,25 Aug,ICSI, 
wannabemum08,25 Aug,IVF,
sian,25Aug,IVF
butterflywings,26 Aug,ICSI, 
Rachel :0),26 Aug,ICSI, 
Karen S, 27 Aug, , 
canjen,27 Aug,ICSI, 
sabah m,27 Aug,ICSI, 
jen83,27 Aug,FET, 
penni_pencil,27 Aug,IVF, 
ellana,28 Aug,, 
Dizzy one,28 Aug,IVF, 
durhamlass,28 Aug,ICSI, 
glitter girl,28 Aug,ICSI, 
Ellena,29 Aug,ICSI, 
emma jayne,30 Aug,ICSI, 
noodle78,30 Aug,IVF, 
zoe1988,30 Aug,Clom, 
Boudicca77, 1 Sep, IVF, 
Old Mum,1 Sep,IVF, 
saskia b, 1 Sep, IUI, 
Suzipooh,2 Sep,ICSI
meme2,2 Sep,IVF
spinny1,3 Sep,FET
Huldra,3 Sep,ICSI
daisy - may,3 Sep,FET, 
Prinny,3 Sep,ICSI
Golden Syrup,4 Sep,ICSI
Gabi2008,4 Sep,ICSI
Fola,4 Sep,IVF, 
Bracksfarm,5 Sep,ICSI
full of hopes,5 Sep,ICSI
nicole74,6 Sep,IVF
Kelly G,6 Sep,ICSI
jen1006,8 Sep,ICSI
cat68,8 Sep,FET
sarah1968,9 Sep,ICSI
Starz,10 Sep,IUI
keepinghope,14 Sep,FET
doodles4,15 Sep,FET
cat68, , FET




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nikki* ~  for you.....so very sorry 

*Millie* ~ many hugs for you too......i hope that the blood test test brings better news 

*TLZ* ~ just not fair......i'm so so sorry 
*
Jaks* ~ hope it turns around for you hun  

*Bex* ~ good luck for Tues....hope you can get some answers (((hugs)))

*Michelle, Spinny, Lyndsey, Beans, Rachel and Caroline* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck      

*Hi Abby* ~ do you want me to add you on hun....lots of luck for Fri  
*
Lainey* ~ congratulations (have put you on the list now  
*
Tate* ~ fab levels!! Have you found the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread....I'll leave you a link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153064.90

Will catch up again later....take care everone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

LizzyB - Thank you for adding me to The Hall of Fame.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all please can i be added to the list .... had a FET fransfer with and expanding blast and a hatched blast today and i test on Sept 3rd - the day the kids come back to school ( im a teacher so the end is nigh ! )

daisy xxx


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Defo a negative for me clinic just called - £46.00 to tell me what I already knew  - right off to eat loads of chocolate have a greasy takeaway and one huge bottle of wine!  Take care all and wishing those testing over the next few days a BFP.

M


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please had ET today 2 embies on board hope they are fighters! 

Test date is 3rd September.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi could you put me on board, two embies on today testing 2nd september, IVF in Norway.

Cheers

meme


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Wannabemum - I'm testing on the 25th too.  There are lots of us now.  But you'll all be testing before me because I'm in Venezuela and 5.5 hours behind you...  

Now we're on a new thread I forget who it was who said they were feeling dizzy - but I'm feeling really dizzy too, plus really scatty.  I keep on losing things.  If I'm not pg then those drugs are sure having a strong effect this time...  I also feel like I've got flu today, with really achey arms, a headache and almost losing my voice.  This 2WW sure has been tough.  Roll on Monday.  

love

BlueSoo


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi ladies - wow you lot can talk!!

~Congrats all the bfps - sorry for those who haven't made it this time. 

I'm feeling a bit scatty too - in fact i had some blond highlights put in this week and dh just said i'm having my hair dyed to match my brain....

I've also felt very pre-menstrual this last day or so, so feeling a bit less positive.

My only strange symptom is that I am getting a very strong sharp pain across where my ovaries are, when ever i stand up too quick.  Anyone else?

I've also been feeling a bit icky - but it could well be the cyclogest, and if i go shopping or anything i seem to come over a bit hot and woozy very easily.

Oh, and because i am obviously in denial, i had a glass of wine today!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Evening all, hope everyone is well and thinking positive thoughts 


Rachel - my cramps have been getting worse this evening, hope this dizzy feeling is a good sign for both of us, I felt it again today...eek     

God, i'm going crazy tonight, i went to the loo before and OMG there is a slight tiny pink/brown stain - just tiny but its there - now im in panic mode, surely AF cant be coming yet ... oh god this is killing me - felt really negative tonight, so DP gave me a good talking to saying I have to think positive as if it has worked and if it hasnt to deal with it at the time - I suppose he right but I cant help thinking the worst....  

People are right about this being the longest two weeks of my life - bloomin right it is .... 

Michelle
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh Michelle, I wonder if it is implantation bleeding?  sounds like it good be - it would be about the right time!  lets hope it is - fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope so Sallywags, but with the AF pains you cant help but think the worst... will keep my eye on it.. Good luck for your test date, hope its  

M
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know - it's torture, isn't it?  I've got AF pains today too - so feeling a bit wobbly...


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

It certainly is torture. am due back at work next week so that will take my mind off it for the last week, although i have booked test day off - its hard trying to occupy yourself during the day and try not to think about it but its hard.. really hard. 
x


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello, finally here 

Could I please be added to the list for the 30th Aug? thankyou.

I had the AF pains to for the first few days.  They're still faintly there, now and again. (.)(.)'s are still sore to lie down on, and my nipps are noticeably darker. What's worrying me is that I'm having naughty dreams, which result in, er, having an orgasm, which is so uncomfortable it wakes me up.  It says on my precaution sheet not to have sex or orgasms, but how am I suppoed to control what happens in my sleep??   

Wearing an orange t-shirt today.  In fact I even put it over my head, turned towards the sunlight coming through the window, and stared into the orangeness.  Hubby thinks I'm absolutely crazy  

Lots and lots of     to everyone testing soon.


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Had a BFP today!! Cant believe it...!!

Good luck to everyone still to test and feeling for the ones that havent got their dream just yet - hang in there it will happen x x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations Flossy - well done. 

Michelle
x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Flossy - congrats, lets hope you are the first of many, we need more BFP's

Thanks you to all of you who sent me congrats, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you

Wishing xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Flossy congrats hunny      

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Millie* ~ i'm sorry hun.....take care xx
*
Hi Daisy, Meme and Noodle* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

*Noodle* ~ it's really not uncommon to have Os in your sleep during the 2ww......it doesn't seem to make any difference to results though. Here's a poll if you want to have a look 

*Orgasms in 2WW* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Here's another good poll for those with AF pains for those who haven't seen it yet 
*
BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Flossy* ~ congratulations hun.....so pleased for you 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Flossy - congrats - nice to read a bfp first thing in the morning.

Sorry to all BFNs - hang in there.

My update - 

dpo 10 - yesterday - still nothing apart from some constipation and tiredness.
dpo 11 - today - started tummy aches - think AF is on her way which will be upsetting as I am testing on Sunday 24th.  Have very little confidence this time round as I have had so little symptoms and since AF is due Friday - I think she is definitely on her way - gutted.  Pains are def like AF pains I usually get and I have had no spotting or aches and pains of any kind.

I hate this waiting  , it's driving me mad.

Good luck to others that are testing soon.  

Nav xxx


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi all

I'm so out of it at the mo that i'm totally incapable of personals, so hello everyone.

Just want to let you know I got a

                                   

I can't believe it, I think my head is going to explode, my mind is running overtime, i have a wee angel inside me.

i'm praying so hard it doesn't leave me.    

i have to calm down cos i have to phone a couple of people to let them know as they'll be chewing their nails off.  

talk later and thanks for all the      

nuala


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nuala well done my sweetie how exciting      

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I got  BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First ICSI, God has had his hand firmly over us through the whole process.  I tested 6 days early using clearblue.  It was negative 2 days ago, and I couldn't wait this morning!  My only symptoms have been lower back ache, but last night I felt sick and tis morning I felt sick and cramps like after EC when I had OHSS.  DH said go for it, we will buy more pee sticks. My Clinic have confirmed it!

Congratulations to Nuala!  I am still praying for everyone else,  those disappointed this time keep praying, God listens, us getting pregnant like this is His miracle, I will still be visiting the site daily, or hundred times daily as it has given me strength.

Sabah


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations to new BFPs!!

So so sorry for BFNs - it's so hard.

Thanks Lizzie - I hadn't seen that thread - I'm off there now


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Congrats to all those with BFP's   
I am still getting BFP's 3 weeks after ET (despite heavy bleeding) i have been reliably informed that HCG stays in the system for 72 hours post miscarriage so i am now very hopeful that i still have one embryo inside. 
I know i should have demanded bloods as some of you have advised but as the hospital and my GP have advised i wait for the scan that is what i will do.
I won't get excited untill i see that foetal heartbeat on the 5 week scan and that is only a couple of weeks away, even if bloods showed a rising HCG i still wouldn't be convinced untill the scan.
Thankyou to all for your advice and support i will keep you posted.
Big hugs to those with BFNs  
Take care all, Helen xx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone - fabulous news this morning from Nuala, Sabah and Flossy    congratulations I'm so happy for you - you give the rest of us hope!! 

So sorry for everyone with a recent BFN, please hang in there and take good care of yourselves.

Sallywags, I've sometimes also been getting that sharp pain around my ovaries when I get up - I thought it might be gas but doesn't seem to be... probably just another one of the many symptoms that don't tell you anything one way or the other!! 

Mostly though I've just had a scatty brain and AF-type pains - it's hard to not think the worst, especially as last time AF came for me before test day... I just don't know what to think anymore, this 2WW is torture!!!

Thanks for the info Lizzy!

Jen x


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello


Can you add me to the list please  I had ET yesterday and I have one embie on board. 

I am due to test on the 6th September.

Nicole xxx


----------



## lindsey74 (Dec 27, 2007)

A huge congratulation to Nuala, FLossy and Sabah 
Thanks for sharing your joy!

Lynds xxx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

to all bfp's!

Thanks for adding me to the list  

And cheers LizzyB for the link about O's during 2ww - really helped put my mind at rest


----------



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there

Can you please add me to the list as well? I had ET on 12th so have been told to test on Sunday 24th.

Just back from Cyprus where we did the ED. Having AF pains and wierd dreams   Am starting to think about early testing as don't know if I can wait until Sunday!! Will have to try to resist.... I waited the full 14 days when we did IUI so should be able to manage 12 days.

Fingers crossed for everyone  

Cailin xxx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well and not going too  

Congratulations to all the BFPs today, its very good news and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Sabah - WOW - 6 days early for testing, that is amazing. Could it be perhaps twinnies to get a result so soon  did you have et on the same day as me 14th August ? 

as for me, no more spotting, it was just the tiny bit last night, where has it gone, wonder what is was, was it defo implantation i wonder ?   I'm still feeling dizzy today, even as I type this, also still having AF type pains, this morning when I woke up they were quite bad, hope its not bad.....today is the first real day I have actually done something major, i took the car to get repaired dont want to overdo it, I know i'm prob ok now as its 9 days since ET but I want to be on the safe side. Also feel a little sicky with dizziness, but again, I have suffered from vertigo in the past - I hope its a sign of something else. God this 2ww is soooooooo hard, i was thinking to test early but think i might wait until Thursday... seems such a long way away though...arrrggghhh this wait is killing me.... 

how is everyone else doing on their 2ww ? 
Lots of luck to everyone
Michelle
x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I had my ET on 14th like you, 2 blastos got in safely.  My clinic said both might have taken for test result so soon.  DH horrified but I've told him we get more for our money's worth this way.  I still can't believe it.  Too scared to do another test tomorrow just in case, although I think i knew even before testing this morning that it was going to be a good result.  Good luck + patience for the rest of your wait and all others still on 2WW.  I had no bleeding, and was worried implanation hadn't happened as I read other ladies had brown spotting.  Clinic reassured me this wasn't the case with everyone, and that I might still experience spotting but its a proper bleed which might mean problems.


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Sabah

Defo sounds like both have taken - wouldnt that be great. Have the clinic booked you in for a scan ? 

Did you just have a 'feeling' you were pregnant ? 

Michelle
x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I had the same sick feeling last night as I did when I had OHSS after EC.  This morning the sickness has continued but I also got the same stomach cramps as with OHSS.  Clinic had warned me if I get BFP I could get symptoms of OHSS which is why I tested today, I think I knew what the symptoms were telling me.  I got  negative two days ago though so the hormone has suddenly risen so I hope too its twinnies.  My DH is 48 and was dead against more children as he already has a 13 yr old.  All this has almost cost me my marriage!  I am seeing a close friend tonight who had cancer and had to have her womb taken out.  She's been desperate for kids and has been heartbroken about her position but very supoortive towards me.  I know there will be tears shed, and I have no idea how to comfort her.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya ladies

Well had first small amount of spotting this am, day 35-36, no swollen tummy yet and only small pain.
Temp still 36.9, if this is AF would my temp drop?

Had my thyroid blood test today and to top it all off my lovely white rabbit died this am  
What a s**t week.

Much love to all  

Bex


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Sabah, 

Keep us updated with regard to the twinnie situation  .. Is your DH ok with it now you have a BFP.. 

With regards to your friend, that is very sad and I feel for her, but all you can do is be yourself and let her talk/rant if she needs to, I'm sure you will support each other and I'm almost certain she will be very happy for you. There is no planning for a situation like this I think you should just play it be here to be honest, see what happens tonight. You have to remember that its going to be very hard for you too telling her that your pregnant. 

Hope everything goes ok chick.. 

Michelle
xx


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,  mind if I join you.  I have just had 2 embies transferred on Monday in Spain.  It is our 7th IVF attempt and have finally resorted to using both Donor egg and donor sperm.    Scared as always for another failure.  Have 3 frozen embies over and will be giving up after that.

Only 3 days after transfer and have the usual cramps and a sharp pain in my right side on and off which I have been told is a good sign.  Who knows,  havea analysed it all in the past and nothing but hopeful that this is our best chance yet.

Best of luck to you all and look forward to chatting.  Test date is 1st Sept.

OM


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

OM Welcome and good luck hunny.  You have been through so much surely this has to be your time ~I have everything crossed for you.     

I had ET yesterday 2 embies on board please stay with us!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Flossy, Nuala and Sabah - congratulations on your BFPs!  Here's   it will happen to the rest of us...

Spinny - Hi there.  Glad you finally made it!  Sending you lots of  .

Well I felt terrible yesterday - really light-headed and dizzy, coughing and almost losing my voice and aching everywhere, especially in my lower arms.  Think I must have overdone it at work.  So today I'm taking a day off and have spent the morning in bed and I feel much better. 

I hope all this means I'm pg, but I know that it could just be flu.  Still have some slight AF pains and my tummy feels quite bloated though...

Michelle - a little bit of spotting sounds quite hopeful to me...  Fingers crossed...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Blue - i've been getting loads of 'woozy' type feelings, and feeling wobbly etc.  I've also wanted to sleep loads.  I'm not sure what it all means - but I am feeling really due-on. 

I bought my pg tests today- so that is driving me mad now, knowing they are in the house!!


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi 2WWers,
really sorry to hear about the BFNs     , you guys must be devastated. Best of luck if you decide to try again tho. 
  for the BFPs... you're so lucky!!  

Well I'm glad to see some of you are feeling the same as I have been. I woke up this morning feeling queezy (d9pEC) and it's been coming and going all day. Still having AF pains, but maybe not as much as a couple of days ago. Got the ovary twinges some of you have mentioned. Dizzy now and then plus sore (.)(.).

It's gotta be good hasn't it??    

Here's      to all those in the same boat!

Rachel 2 xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Helen* ~ ever so pleased you are still getting the BFPs......wishing you much luck for your scan  
*
Hi Nicole, Old Mum and Cailin* ~ welcome to the thread 

*Bex* ~ Sorry about your rabbit hun.....sending love and hugs 

*Nuala* ~ congratulations hun.....fabulous!!! 

*Sabah* ~ yay, fab news for you too.....congratulations 

I'm signing off for a week now.......first holiday in 2 years!!!!! Caz will be looking after you while I am away but I will keeping everything crossed for all of you testing in the next seven days...

      
Summer08, Joeandwillsmummy, Dinky77, Beans33, Kazza78,
Lindsay74, Louise03, Sallywags, Babyflint, Cailin, BlueSoo,
D-miccy, Jaks, Topkat 08, Wannabemum08, Butterflywings,
Rachel :0), Canjen, Dizzy one and Durhamlass
      ​
See you on the 29th 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a great holiday Lizzy !!!!

daisy xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Lizzy - Have a lovely well deserved holiday. 

Caroline xxx


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Guys - is anyone esle suffering from Hot Flushes/ gererally being boiling hot- I am Day 9P2DT and sooooo warm. Besty


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

LizzyB said:


> I'm signing off for a week now.......first holiday in 2 years!!!!! Caz will be looking after you while I am away but I will keeping everything crossed for all of you testing in the next seven days...
> Lizzy xxx


Have a fab time Lizzy!

Hi to all the PUPO guys. Caz here looking after you for a bit. I think I know most of you from various cycle buddies anyway (which makes my job easier  ). Just post as you normally would here and I'll add / update as I go along.

Lots of  all round.

C~x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone.....i'm off to finish packing now 

Take care xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

_*Lizzy * _ hope u have a lovely holiday hun 

Hi Caz welcome 2 the 2ww'ers lol 

Good Luck 2 everyone testing  for us all!!!

Take Care & Gd Luck x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

to all you lovely ladie's that got a  

I am so sorry for all you other ladie's who did not get the result you wanted this time, be kind to yourself's as this surely has to be the hardest thing to have to go through  

 to all my fellow 2ww'ers for when they test.

This 2ww is torture, but hope &  it would have all been worth it.       

Nite all

Caroline xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Morning All, Just to let you know its a   for me this morning!!

All those horrible AF pains and the constipation must have been a good sign. So hope it works out for all you too. x


----------



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Beans!!! Another      Just what we need!!

You must have been up early - I am 3 hours ahead of you and I am just on FF!!

I'm so happy for you, gives the rest of us hope.
Congrats again
xxx


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats Beans!!!!!  Another great message to wake up to, well done on yur   

I am now on dpo12, time seems to be ticking v-e-r-y slowly, for the first time I can't wait for Sunday to turn up, usually it means the end of the weekend but this time it'll be the end of this torture!!!

The only symptoms I have now are the same as you Beans - constipation and AF - especially last night when I woke up four times with severe sharp pains on my left side - incidently the side where I had 3 good follies!  Maybe it is a sign, well I'm PUPO until Sunday.

Good luck to others testing today!    

Nav x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Beans -    on your  & wishing others who are testing today the same luck.    

Caroline xxx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beans  

Beans, did you have AF pains later in your 2ww or all the way through?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Beans Well done on your     

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratualtions *Beans * on your fantastic news!!   



BESTY said:


> Guys - is anyone esle suffering from Hot Flushes/ gererally being boiling hot- I am Day 9P2DT and sooooo warm. Besty


*Besty* - I've also been overheating, but it come and goes. I guess that's hot flushes?? Only 4 more days to go til test day 

Rachel 2 xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

BFN for us. Was convinced it had worked, as we had three really good embies and AF didn't arrive yesterday (it arrived day before test day last time, so I was really hopeful this morning). So very sad and disappointed. Why oh why do we have to go through this? 

Pleased for those of you who have been lucky enough to get BFPs. Wish you all the best from here on in.

Abby
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok ladies, I have a confession to make... 

I tested two days early and got

BFP

    

[fly]            [/fly]

Woo hoo!!

I kind of knew anyway, but I actually tested with an OV test first as I figured that it didn't really count  and it came up VERY quickly, so obviously had to use a pg test too - and the test line came up positive before the wee had even reached the control window!!

DH is in shock i think


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies...

sorry to report it's a BFN for me.  I am not in bits tho...I actually feel a real steely determination to keep going ....have some frosties so that's the next step. Big congrats to the BFPs and    to the other BFNs ...

...Dinky xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

dinky  so sorry hun - but fingers crossed for those frosties!


----------



## Huldra (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought I should join you here since I'm now officially in the 2ww. ET yesterday, test date 3rd September, so still some way to go... This is my first time tx, so I've no idea what to expect  .

Congratulations to all the ones getting a bfp!

And   to the ones not getting their wanted result this time!


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats to Beans & Sallywags on your great news!

Sorry to hear you sad news Abby & Dinky.  Its so disappointing after having to do the wait.  Take care

xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

dinky - I'm so sorry for you.  , be kind to yourself as this is so hard.

Sallywag's - Congratulation's to you, you naughty girl, but so worth being naughty when you get that all fantastic   result.  I kind a want to be brave and test early but don't think I will have the gut's when it come's to it.  

Take care all & still wishing all those who are waiting on their result's today GOOD LUCK.   

Caroline xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dinky so sorry life is so unfair    

Sallywags great news another       

Good luck to everyone else testing soon  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

dinky and abby so sorry you got bad news, take time out and pamper yourselves      

sallywags and beans big congrats - fandabbydoozy.            

love to all on the site.

feeling a bit odd this morning, did another test this morning, this could be an expensive 8 months if i continue like this.       

i can't wait til my scan, should be around 11 sept, i am s nervous.

getting ready for my thai cookery weekend, hopefully i'll learn something.

have a lovely weekend girls

nuala


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Gosh girls this forum really has lots of activity.  Could not believe all the updates I am after reading.  Lots of you seem to be able to use your own eggs/sperm so thats fantastic.

Beans/Sallywags sincere congrats on your great news and Abby and Dinky so sorry to hear your news,  really I am.      Also to all my fellow 2ww's I wish you all the best.    Still having the usual cramps but as this is our 7th IVF attempt and we are now forced down the donor egg and sperm route this is the last chance for us (well apart from the 3 frozen embies we have which came from the same fresh cycle).    Keep telling myself this is really the best chance we have had ever.    Just to be able to see a positive on a Pee stick would make all our dreams come true.

Will keep in touch

OM (well not old really but not a mum either,  age 43)


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Noodle78 - Yes I did have AF pains through most of 2ww - It was really strong during implantation phase, then backache and nearer the end it was stronger again and also sharp pains near where uterus is, when I did too much or stood up quickly.  I had veins on the boobs (sorry but you all want to know) and they just got fuller, slight fuzzy feeling.  

Sallywags - You naughtly girl!!! but very very brave - I couldn't even bring myself to do the test last night, same for me when I did test at 5.30 this morning the pink line was immediate so I knew.  I have to say a very big surprise especially since spent yesterday in tears as so frightened it hadn't worked.  Good luck for scan in 2weeks. x 

Abby & Dinky - Abby I sent you a message on July/Aug and Dinky  .  As I said to Abby earlier it makes you feel awful, it will happen (my friend Deb said this to me after cancellation and it worked for her 2nd time). x x  

Thank you for all the kind words x x H x x


----------



## ellana (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi can you add me to the list please!  
I am in 2ww test date the 28th Aug.  Very nervous 1st and hopefully only time.
Ellie


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Well there's been some mixed news posted here recently... I'm absolutely thrilled to hear about the BFPs   - best of luck to you girls and here's to a smooth and healthy pregnancy.
Abby, Dinky - I'm gutted for you. As I get closer to my own test date I can sympathise more and more... I remember that agony all to well and really   you get the right result one day soon.
I'm now 5 days from test day and am without a doubt losing my mind (and my ability to focus at work!). I won't make it to next Wednesday - EC was 11 August, surely I could test a WEE bit earlier?? I'm thinking the bank holiday Monday- that way I have the day to process the news.
I know we're not meant to test early, but it's pretty clear to me following this thread that most of us do!! Is 2 days early reasonable?!
BTW, my mother in law has left today after staying with us for ONE MONTH - I love her very much, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't thrilled to have our place back to ourselves - it was more than a bit trying at times having someone else to worry about during TX, EC, ET etc.... Do I really CARE what we eat for dinner?!? Made me realise how much harder (in a different way) this must be for women with kids - you don't really get to stop!
Best wishes to you all and here's to a mother in law free weekend!!
Jen x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

So many ups and down today so thought id send you all a huge  . Words cant console thoes who have lost and thoes who still have the embies on board congrats and enjoy your time, and i guess doow luck for the next 2ww , scan time !!!

Sorry no persoanls today as have a massive raging headache and hubby is banging at our windows replacing them ... its his was to keep busy and distracted but hes driving me to distraction !!!!

Aargh !!! Im going mad and its only day 3 for me ( but embies are really 9 days old !!! ) Also think i had implantation bleed yeaterday afternoon .....  

Daisy xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi everyone!  

Wonder if I can join you? And also ask your opinion too....

Firstly congrats to those who have recent BFP's. Such as wonderful surreal feeling  

And to those with BFN's I am really sorry, don't give up hope  

I am currently on the 2WW, due to test monday 1st September after having IUI. I have a wedding to go to (best friend) on the saturday before testing, and although drinking is not that important to me...I don't want to be obvious about avoiding it. The question is....should I test on the saturday, which would be 2 days early? I know it won't really change anything because I still wouldn't drink alcohol even if it was BFN, just in case...BUT, if it was a BFP, I would know anyway Am I making any sense at all  

I suppose the other thing is that my last IUI was a VERY VERY faint positive on testing day, almost didn't notice it, and IUI is different in some ways because although you test at day 14, it would not be as advanced as after ET   So maybe it would show BFN that early anyway?

Sorry if this is all sounding a bit ridiculous but would love to talk it over.....thanks in advance.

Love Saskia x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Saskia, if it helps, i've had a couple of glasses of wine on my 2ww and just got a bfp - and if you are not a big drinker, maybe you could have a glass of bubbly with them and no-one would notice the difference?  Either that, or could you not be driving?


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Sallywags,

Thanks yes you're right of course, it really doesn't make that much difference I'm sure, but something tells me I can't drink at all for best results....you are proof that it doesn't matter of course! Congratulations! Maybe I will have one glass and sip it very slowly. We are staying at a hotel near the venue so can't use the driving excuse really!

Thanks for your reply. I think I was looking for someone to tell me to test early though!!!     Any excuse!

Saskia x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well even though i have just tested two days early,  I would never advise it!!


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Saskia

I tested 6 days early and got a BFP which was confirmed by my clinic; they said some women have really strong pregnancy hormones, and I had tested two days prior to that (yes, I'm veryyyyyyyy impatient) and it was a negative.  I would not have been upset if it was a negative at 6 days prior because it was too early to test, so I'd say go for it as long as you don't get upset!  I'd also avoid drinking, why risk it after all your efforts so far?  Say you're on antibiotics for an STD! Ha ha!  That would stop the prying questions!

Sabah


----------



## Boudicca77 (Jul 4, 2008)

hello all - just wanted to add my name to the list of crazies going through the 2ww.  Nice to see some familar faces   ET was 20/08 and test is 01/09.  I had two blasts put back in and was feeling very positive but i've had no implant spotting and have been running a temp for the last 2 days.  I've had an ear infection fro most of this cycle but it sort of disapeared with the antibotics they gave me for EC but after finishingthe course and an 8 hour flights it's back with avengence - does anyone know if i can get more antis from my dr?


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Morning all,

I have a question ...

Is it my imagination that alot of the BFP's have actualy happened after having implantation bleedding. 

And not so many BFP's when no impantation bleeding.  Why I ask is that I bled with our last tx and we got a weak positive, therefore it was obvious that some implantation had occured  

I might be thinking overtime but I am testing on Monday and all I seem to be able to report this time is AF type pains etc.

Please try & help set my mind at ease if u can, I can't @ the moment. 

Sorry for the ME post, might help someone else though!!!!

Caroline xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Caroline

I have had no implantation bleeding, clinic told me I might still have spotting though.

Hi Ellena

My first ICSI worked, so good luck to you!!!

Sabah


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, Could I be added to the list please,  first round of icsi, test date 28/8/08


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

hi  

could i be added to you list please i test the 27/08/08 and am driving myself crazy. its my 2nd 2ww with my 1st having a bfp and ending in a m/c at 6+3   
   so much that this works having medicated fet this time one embie on  board.

   needed to get me through till wed.

jen83


----------



## lindsey74 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Sadly I got AF last night and BFN this morning. 

I just wish they knew why it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.

Maybe next time it'll be our time.

L x


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

So so sorry Lindsey   ...

Welcome to the new additions and especially to the other Jen testing the same day as me!! Though I don't think I'll make it that long!!!

Jen x


----------



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Dinky, Abby & Lindsey - so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourselves and take lots of me time     

Caroline
I had no implantation bleeding when I got BFP on my first IUI so I don't think it means it hasn't worked. I haven't had any this time either, just pains in both sides and sore boobs. But I think that might be the hormones   Anyway I guess I will know tomorrow

Thinking of you all 
xxxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Lindsey - I'm so sorry, this is so hard isn't it.   be kind to yourself.  

Cailin & Sabah - Thank you for your reply to a crazy woman that I've become lately.
As there's no bleeding I'm looking for it & I bet if I had bleeding I would'nt want it.  

Cailin I hope & pray for some good news from you tomorrow   

This time everything seems to be a lot different, hope &   this is a good sign.

Monday can not come soon enough for me.

Good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow or having EC/ET

Caroline xxx 
    for all of us.


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Guys - congrats to all the BFP 

   for the BFNS

Wannabemum- I have bought some Pee sticks. We are going to test tomorrow - its a day early but 14 days post EC so I think it should be ok??

I can not wait any longer!!!

Bestyxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Lindsey and Dinky - so sorry about your BFNs - take care of yourselves.  Sending you a  

So many newbies!  Hello to you all.  Welcome to the madhouse!

Nuala - a Thai cookery weekend sounds like an excellent idea to take your mind off all this madness.  Hope it's good.

Boudicca - glad to see you made it with 2 lovely blasts.  Don't worry about no implantation bleeding - I didn't have any with my DD.  A raised temperature may be a good sign- things going on in there...

Well my OTD is Monday and I had some brown spotting yesterday.  Fortunately it has stopped, so it could perhaps be implantation bleeding.  But I'm terrified that it was AF trying to start and it's just being held back by the progesterone I'm taking...  Can anyone reassure me that 11 days post ET isn't too late for implantation bleeding.  Does anyone know of anyone where AF started, then stopped for a day and then came on again...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks Sabah, I think you're right its best to hold off on the alcohol after all I can drink anytime....just not right now. Think I might be tempted to test anyway though..... 

Caroline- I had no implantation bleeding when I had my first IUI, and that led to a healthy pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you  

BlueSoo- Sorry I can't help you with advice but wanted to send you a   tjis blinkin 2WW is such a tense time and we all over analyse everything  

Hello to everyone else, sending lots of   to you all

Saskia x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Evening ladies.

Lindsay 

 to all the new ladies. I have added you to the Hall Of Fame on page 1 of this thread. 

 all round. 

C~x


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Guys - I have a confession .... I have tested a day early with a clearblue stick and its a BFP!!!!

Is it too early? Please Please Please God let this be true.

Caz- what do you think  I am 14 day past EC and and 12 days past 2DT....

Any words of advice appreciated. I am too scared for it to be true. HELP!!! Bestyxxx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy!!    Fabulous news and I would feel confident if I were you - while it's very possible to have a negative before test date turn later to positive, its very rare to have a false positive. Start celebrating!
Jen x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Besty that's fab enjoy no way is it too early!       

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations Betsy!     . Well done.


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

What a great forum, I thought I was going mad until I read this.  Congrats to all those with bfp.  It's given me hope and really made me feel better to know I'm not the only one stressing about this agonising wait.  

My heart really reaches out to those with bfn.  I felt dreadful after 1st IUI and I didn't find that anywhere near as invasive or stressful as this IVF has been.

I had EC last Tue (19/ and they split them half IVF and half ICSI.  Thank goodness they did as no IVF fertilised   but we got 8 through ICSI  .  2 went back in on Fri (22/ so I'm only day 5 of the wait and it's already soooo frustrating. I never thought I'd say I'd be glad to go back to work on Tue - just to take my mind off things.  I love the way some of you on this site have given your embies names - I might ask DH what he thinks they should be called - that'll cheer me up!

Has anyone else found the cyclogest not all dissolving o/ngt and finding some the next morning when you pee?  Apologies for the undignified question.

Oh and has anyone carried on drinking tea?  I just love the stuff but am worried about the caffeine.

Please can you add me to the list - I test on 4 Sep.

GSxx


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Golden Syrup - I have the same first wee in the morning thing with the cyclogest. Good Luck on your 2wwxxx  

Thanks for your well wishes guys, I checked out my last cycle and I tested 14 days post EC then so really hoping this is real. 

Bestyxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hi ladies

I'm currently on the 2ww   had EC on Mon 18th and et on Thur 21st i had 1x10 cell and 1x6 cell put into my nice snuggly womb.

Ive had a nightmare with the pessaries and had a lot of after stuff front door, then i tried back door and had really bad bum pains and diarrhoea TMI sorry. i also had aches at the back of my legs and bum cheeks   ever since EC Ive had dull AF pains and some flu like symptoms. I was ill before i found out i was pg with my 6 year old..... anyway i test on 6th sept which to me is 4 days past when i should be testing, if you know what i mean... good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Girls, i hope you dont mind me joining you again, its been a while (prob hasnt been that long just feels like it)
Well my 2ww is turning into a 5ww! and i am feeling very up and down. 
ET was 29th July, had a very heavy period day 10-15 or so i thought....well i still don't know what it was. I have, since day 14, been tesing positive on pee sticks and the hospital have said i have very likely miscarried either one or both embies, which is why the HCG levels are still in my blood, only a scan booked 2/9 can confirm this, my GP and the hospital both reluctant to take bloods as they feel its no more accurate than pee stick. The pee stick line is slightly stronger each time i test! 
So i have been trying to find out how long HCG stays in the system, the hospital said 1/52 after bleeding stopped the test should be more accurate. I have been researching the internet (not helpful i know) alot of sites are talking in terms of weeks!!!! whereas a friend who is a scientist in reproductive medicine said 72 hours!. Oh god i think i am going mad!!  Has anyone else got any knowledge or experience of HCG levels??
I really am very scared to feel hopeful would hate to be told when having the scan that there is nothing there! No symptoms of pregancy at all , some yellow discharge and slight pulling sensation in my womb.
Thanks for your time, Helen x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

BESTY said:


> Guys - I have a confession .... I have tested a day early with a clearblue stick and its a BFP!!!!
> 
> Is it too early? Please Please Please God let this be true.
> 
> ...


You know what I think Besty. I think a line is a flipping line! Whoohoo!   Have a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond. NOw, go tell the Lovely loneies, hun, they need good news right now. 

Golden Syrup, Kelly G, welcome.  Added to the list. 
As for pessaries - if you use front door you will get a lot of meltage I'm afraid so be prepared to go through panty liners at a rate of knots - hey' you're knicker chekcing like mad at the moment anyway!  
One of the advantages of the back door is that you don't get that mess but then you can get a lot more bloating and wind (although I didn't). In either case, your body absorbs the progesterone from them in about half an hour so what comes out is not needed.
As for tea...hmm, I a couple of cups of tea every day throughout treatment and pregnancy. The guidelines is under 300mg caffiene a day and there's nowhere near that in one cuppa char so a little of what you fancy does you good. So long as it's just a couple a day and not tankfuls of the stuff. You could always try swicthing to herbal teas? I got quite into peppermint tea in the end and it helps with the boating and windyness too.

Helenmarie  I am sorry you are going through such a lot of trauma here. It is completely possible to bleed while pregnant and to bleed very heavily too - I did, albiet slightly later than you as I'd already had my scan. I don't really understand the reluctance to have done a beta HCG blood test for you as if you do a quantative test (i.e. one that measures actual HCG levels not just if they are present) then it is way more accurate than a pee stick. In fact the only real way to gauge whether a very early pregnancy is likely viable is to do 2 beta HCGs 2 days apart and compare the levels - they should about double every 48 to 72 hours, although worth remembering they only do that in very early pg so it may already be too late on for you to see a doubling rate and a scan might be the only way to see if your pg is viable now. If the bleeding has stopped and you are still testing positive then you are still pregnant, albiet no indication whether the pregnancy is viable or not or whether is it in the correct place. In my own experinece, when I m/c I knew I had a missed m/c and bled for about 45 days and I was still testing positive throughout that time as I had not completely m/c the embryo. I only got a BFN on a pee stick again about 10 days after I stopped bleeding. Never been so happy to see a BFN as I was then. 
Please don't worry about lack of symptoms or lack of them - just like the 2ww they mean very little!

Two options come to mind:
1. Try and find another fertility clinic localish to you who can either do a beta HCG for you now or can do a scan for you now - you would probably have to pay for this but I make you to be about 6 weeks pg so you'd have a good chance is seeing not only whether you are pg but a heartbeat if the embryo is viable.
2. See if you can find a local EPU (early prgenancy unit) that doesn't need a referral from your GP and go there for assesment and scan. I was able to self-refer to my local EPU when I bled in pg so they do exist.

Finally, you will almost certainly find the support fo the ladies on this htread a great help for you now so pleas edo pop over there and post: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153064.165

Wishing you loads of luck! ^fingerscrosed^

 all round.

C~x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Besty!!! Hurrah!! You did the same as me hunni - naughty girl!! Well done though!

Golden syrup - i haven't cut caffeine out this time, although i mainly drink tea rather than coffee.  Although i have just bought a new espresso maker so have probably been drinking a bit more than normal!! However, the advice generally is to reduce caffeine.

Helen,  if it's any help, I bled the same as you when I was pg with Mollie and actually only got a positive pg test some time later.  Rather than wait for the scan, I managed to get 2 blood tests 3 days apart to show what my hcg was doing - so by the time i got to my scan i was a bit calmer!!

Luckily i didn't have to pay for my bloods then, but you may have to if you insist. good luck hun!

Caz - loved the broom thing!


----------



## KarenS (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Could I be added I test oon the 27th driving me mad but trying to stay positive xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Afternoon all - hope you are all finding ways to keep you away from the pee sticks !!  !!

Was hoping to have gone up in a balloon today ( had the tickets for the last 2.5 years and every time i book it it is cancelled doe to 'bad weather' ) I think its a licence to print money as cant get a refund !! ever !!!! Aargh !!!!

Had some friends turn up a while ago and they have taken hubby on a mamouth walk so im just chilling on the sofa in and out of sleep its blissful and then i wake up thinking 'are they there still ??' and im being driven crazy. Im on day 5 after ET but embies are now 11 days old so should be firlm in place.

Had yet more red blood this morning ( like yesterday ) but seams to have gone again - hoping its just the embies reminding me that they are still there.   

Still having the od twinge but mostly aching around my whole middle section. Seam to be constantly hungry and have rumble tummy to prove it and drinks seam to go straight through me ... oh and the tiredness .... JUST HOPE AND PREY ITS A GOOD SIGN !!!!!!!

So...

Welcome to the madhouse newbies !!!! Oh and good luck oh and STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS !!!   

HI to all, so much to read through so ill send you all   and   you are all ok and well 

How is my buddle Spinny ?? and where is Nicole ??

daisy xxxxxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all i am joining you again for the 2nd time test date is 30th august on 2nd round of clomid hope this is our month as i am getting married on the 6th september and it would really make my day. hoping you all have a good 2ww stay away from the pee stick i am a nightmare for it but trying to keep it under control this month. lol.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am ok Daisy well still a bit   to say the least!  I am just working out when to test! I mean a naughty test not otd!   If I make it to Sun 31 Aug so next sunday I am going to do a sneaky test, I just can't wait the whole 2 weeks!

DH is off with me this week so going for days out etc!   

I am just   that this works for us I have been reading all the 2ww Diaries DH thinks I am mad!

I think Nicole is back this week!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Caz and sallywags, 
Thankyou so much for your replies, i feel alot better and will think about what you have said, will let you know how i get on, thanks again, Helen xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Think it's a BFN for us as the brown spotting started again, and now there's some fresh blood there too.  Still not as much as usual AF, but I think its just the progesterone slowing it down.  Surprisingly I feel quite positive about it - just accepting that I'm meant to have only one child, and resolved to appreciate my DD all the more.  I will do a test tomorrow just for closure, but am not going to bother going to the clinic.

Besty - great to hear your good news.  Well done you!  

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days and thanks for all your support over the last 2 weeks.

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Evening all, 

Betsy - congratulations on your BFP.. well done. x

To all those with BFN - my thoughts are with you.. 


As for me, well, I'm feeling mega negative right now, dont know why but I have a feeling it hasnt worked. this 2ww is so hard and im stuggling, i'm not sleeping and just constantly worrying - god listen to me - sound right depressive dont I ? sorry guys.. 

Sorry no other personals tonight will try and have a look on tomorrow.. 

Lots of luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Besty - BIG Congratulation's to you on your  , at this rate I will be the only one who will be waiting until tomorrow OTD.
Hope you have a very healthy happy pregnancy.

BlueSoo - Thinking of you & still hope your wrong 

Hope by me being patient we get our dream result.   
Caroline xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

A BIG  2 all the new  

A BIG BIG   2 everyone that hasnt been blessed this month, dont give up hope!

Im in a bit of a dilemma... I have posted this on the clomid board but thought i might get a better response here.

For the last few months my af has arrived on cd29,31,29,31,31. Im on cd29 2day n apart from a couple of twiches theres no sigh of the wicked  

Should i do a test 2morrow (cd30) or wait till i get 2 cd32?

Thanks in advance

Take Care
Nikki x


----------



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

Well I tested yesterday and it turned out to be BFN. We are both very upset, I had kinda started to believe it might have worked and then saw the test results. Will have to go away and have a think about all this, not sure what to do next....

Anyway good luck to the rest of you - I hope you all get BFP results! Thinking of you all

Cailin xxx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Cailin, so sorry   I hope you get the right result soon.

I can't believe I'm about to post this, but we tested early this morning (2 days early) and it's a   !!! I'm so scared it's not real - I've not had a single symptom for days now - even my (.)(.)s feel normal. Had no implantation bleeding either. But I have to believe it's real until proven otherwise!! I guess we wait until Weds now and then do another test and get bloods taken. It's so surreal to be even thinking about that, I had completely come around to thinking it hadn't worked because there were no symptoms at all.

I guess I can offer those of you not having symptoms (or feeling negative!) some hope!

DH and I are gobsmaked and don't really know what to make of it. I feel so grateful to have finally made it this far.

I'll let you know where we get to later this week. In the meantime, I'm sending lots of good vibes to all of you testing soon...

Jen x


----------



## ellana (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi
Sorry thought I havd told you.  I am having IVF test date 28th Aug
Ellie


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

to all of theose with bfps! Jen what made you test early ? was ur otd the same as mine?

  to all those bfn life can be so cruel.


  like mad for otd wed, still sore (O) (O) and a/f pains on and off.    



jen83


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Its official we have a BFP!!! Just got back from the clinic.

I had no symptoms up until Sat Night when I nearly fainted and then yesterday and really bad stretching type pain in my ovary. But that was it.

We are over the moon, still I  know this is just the next milestone and we have a long way to go yet... but really hopeful that we will now by parents one day.

Scan on 16 September - so a 3WW to do now!!!!

Thank you so very much for all your support and best wishes.

Fingers crossed as always that we all get our bundles of joy. 

    to all waiting news.

Kerrixx

ADRIAN AND ROCKY..... WELL DONE MY LOVELY FIGHTERSxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats to Betsy, Jen and  Ellie on your well deserved BFP's !!!! Hoping i get mine in a few days time xxxx

Sorry to hear that you didnt get the dream this time Caitlin - take your time in deciding what to do next - take time out for you and hubby xxx

Morning/afternoon to all xx daisy xx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Hiya Ladies
          firstly   to Betsy, Jen and  Ellie on your BFP's well done xxxxx

Im on day 9 after transfer and i had a day 4 transfer... last night i had some brown spotting, this morning it has been pink and brown and one lot of red, nothing on my knickers, just when i wipe, it  has eased of a little now but i think thats because i have not long done my pessary, i have slight tummy ache not really cramp just achy feeling, lower back ache, i think its too late for implantation bleeding, i phoned clinic and ive got to increase my progesertone till test day..which is friday.
im gonna just have a duvet day today..

i also have some gestone so im not sure whether to give myself an injection ??

good luck to everyone
and big   to those needing it
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all,

BFN for me yesterday - quite upset.

Good luck to all testing today and congrats to all the BFPs.  

BFNs - Sorry for your news, I know how you all feel.

xxx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Major   to cailen and babyflint - stay strong girls. 

Congrats Ellena, canjen and besty on your BFP's  

Canjen - I feel better after reading your post.  I feel a little dizzy when I stand up; have a heightened sense of smell (feel like a werewolf) and still having dream O's every night resulting in AF pains, which I still have no idea whether that's helping me or not. But apart from that I'm not really feeling anything.  Boobs aren't really sore anymore, and all twinges are gone. In fact I feel quite normal.  Didn't have an implantation bleed either. 

I almost did a test this morning but I couldn't find the pee stick in time.  Good thing really. Only have 5 days left anyway. 5 looooooooong days lol.


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you.....all 2WWers welcome to join in
> 
> Much love and luck everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Cailin and babyflint I am so sorry you got BFNS. 

Bluesoo, hiope your test today brought you more hope.

Tpokat, did you test today or not in the end? 

Ellena, Canjen and Besty,  on your BFPs. May you have a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond.

Hallf of Fame updated on Page 1 as usual. 

 for everyone testing in the next few days and  all round.

C~x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi 

well done to all you ladies that got your bfp will be thinking off you all

sorry to all the bfn but hang in there it your dream will come..
tested today and got bfn but i know when i started bleeding on tuesday have that my dream was over again had a long few days but feeling a bit more positive still not sure about whats next,,, have a couple of options

jaks


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

I tested this morning, really expecting it to be negative after bleeding brown blood for 2 days and red blood all day yesterday, and to my great surprise got a slightly faint, but nevertheless positive result.  So I went and did a test at the clinic after all, and to my great disappointment it just came back saying "positive" and with no HCG levels.  So I went to see the doctor.  Had to wait ages and he did a scan and said he couldn't see anything, but that I should go and get my HCG levels done today and on Weds.  But as I went to the loo after my scan a big blob of fibrous matter - sorry if TMI... - came out, and I'm positive that was the sac.  So it really does look as if I got a positive because I was just in the process of miscarrying.

Disappointingly I feel really gutted about it today, after feeling so calm and accepting yesterday.  I can't help myself feeling it's all so unfair...  

Will probably do another test tomorrow and if it's still positive might allow myself to have a bit of hope that there's still another embie inside.  But I guess it'll be fainter than this morning.  Boo hoo...

Sorry for the me post, but a bit preoccupied at the mo..

love BlueSoo


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all,

Blue - sorry to hear your news chick, but try and stay positive. I know easier said than done.  

Jaks - Sorry to hear of your BFN, just take some time out for you now... 

Congratulations to all the BFPs recently 

Rachel2 - Have you tested today chick ? 


It is now 2 days till test and boy am I bricking it. I'm expecting it to be negative but you never know. 
Last night I actually vomited, it just come out of nowhere, didnt even smell anything to make me sick, dont know where it came from ? is that a good sign or just drugs again?? 

Also been having really bad AF type cramps during the night and also had a couple of very sharp pains in left ovary area and down into my you know what, and boy it hurt... so not sure what to think of that.. First day back at work today and I really dont want to be here.. 

Am praying my little embies have stuck around... 

Lots of luck to everyone

Michelle
xx


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

durhamlass - keeping everything crossed for you. 2 days before my test I had three very sharp pains in my ovary so could be a good sign.    . Hope your days goes quick. Bestyxxx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey there Jen83, yes I do have the same OTD as you (tomorrow! GOOD LUCK!) - but I just really couldn't wait. I was quite convinced it hadn't worked again and knowing that I'd have to go to work on Wednesday, I wanted to start dealing with the news on my day off. I found it so hard last time. Still, not a recommended strategy!!   Anyway, I'll have to test again tomorrow just to be sure.

BlueSoo, I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time now.  I hope you get your ray of hope tomorrow ...   

So sorry for those dealing with difficult news.    

I read some stuff this weekend about HCG lingering around in your system after fertility treatment which made me doubt my positive result (as I tested early and it wasn't a strong line) - but I'm trying to focus on enjoying the possibility it's real and will hopefully be able to confirm tomorrow. 

sending good vibes to all of you... Jen x


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Blue and Jaks - so sorry to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you.

Congrats to bfp ladies 

I couldn't wait any longer and did a test this morning (4 days early) and got a BFN. Really wish I hadn't done it because I'll be down all day now and it's my anniversary to.  Thought it would be a nice gift for dh if it was positive. It was a Boots own test and is only supposed to be done on the day of your period being due.  But still, I was at least hoping for at least a faint cross.  Had some dull af pains last night to.  Feeling quite negative now.

Anyone else take a test as early as this, get a bfn and then go on to get a bfp later?

Good luck to all those testing soon


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Just to let you know i have had 2 BFN's so its all over for me, Lizzy you can update the list thanks
Helen x


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi there 

just wondering if you could add me to the thread I test on the 5th Sep 1st ICSI !


Thanks Lou x


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

durhamlass said:


> Rachel2 - Have you tested today chick ?


Hi Michelle 
no, I haven't tested yet, even tho today is my OTD  My DP is on day shifts today so he had to leave for work at 4:30 am - a bit too early for me! So we are going to do it later when he gets home this evening. The day seems to be dragging by! 
I really don't know what to expect. The BFN I got on Saturday put a bit of a downer on things , and the strong AF pains I had on Sunday made me worry it was all over. I have had no symptoms since and have had no bleeding whatsoever... so there's still a chance I guess??
I have been keeping myself insanely busy - I cleared out our loft on Sunday and chucked out loads of junk. It was really therapeutic. Then I cooked and cleaned and baked a massive chocolate cake that me and DP have been scoffing    Well, it has protein in it (eggs) 

It sounds like you haven't been having much fun with your sickness. If it helps at all just before I found out I was pregnant with my DD 8 years ago I thought I had food poisoning - I spent the whole day throwing up and feeling generally rough (hot and cold, dizzy) and then I did a HPT and it was positive! So maybe it'll be worth it in the end. Roll on Thursday!

Will let you know how I get on later.

Rachel2 xx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Rachel, 
OMG you must be dying to test, you must have some strong will power. Wishing you all the luck in the world        - I would disregard that test on Saturday as it was probably far too early, what are we like testing early ? Lots of people dont have any symptons so yes there is still a very strong chance you could be Preggers.. think positive (maybe I should starting taking my own advice)..

You definately have been busy - but thats a good thing though. And yes the chocy cake does have protein in - eat away chick..  

I hope this sickness feeling is a good sign, am at work today and keep going all hot and feeling sick and dizzy - think i should be at home really ... will see how I am today. But yes roll on Thursday - am going mad. 


          to you... 

Michelle
x


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Noodle78     
Naughty naughty 4 Days EARLY..... dont give up and feel negative... some people test negative the day before then on official test day they get a nice BFP... Thats why the clinics give us a date to test.... chin up and remember P U P O 

To those of you that have got a negative..im so sorry..and its so unfair..i hope once you have had some time out..you will once again be ready to try again... 
And to those that have tested Positive    Well done..i hope you all have very healthy pregnancys..

Its day 10 after transfer for me and after my day of pink/brown then red spotting yesterday..i seem to be spot free today and nothing at all when i wipe, i hope its a good sign, unless its just stopped because ive upped the progesterone... Does that happen? does upping the progesterone hold off the bleeding? Arghhh... i was doing so well up untill the spotting...
i have a headache today and feel a bit sicky..

Good luck everyone
love
Helen
xxxx


----------



## Boudicca77 (Jul 4, 2008)

why oh why did i have to do it !  like a fool I've gone and tested early ( 6 days) and got a BFN but the little line in the other box didn't come up so now thinking test did not work properly.  I feel like such an idoit all i've done is add to the tizz i'm in.  MUPPET!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello my fellow 2wwer's - how are we all coping?

 to all the BFN's - it's so hard isn't it.

Congratualtions to the BFP's 

...and lots of   for the rest of us!

Boudicca - don't beat yourself up , 6 days early doesn't mean anything, you could well go on to get a BFP, and on the bright side at least you know the trigger jab has left your system.

Durhamgirl - Hi we test on the same day - yikes!!!! On my first IUI I had sickness very much like you described - with no real warning I just threw up but was then fine afterwards (I was eating my breakfast at the time and just carried on after I'd been sicK ). Sadly I got  a BFN but when i told my Dr she said that's normally a sure sign of implanting, but for some reason inb my case it didn't stick around. So I think that looks like a good sign for you.......fingers crossed.

Well I've been doing lots of symptom analysis - despite promising myself I woudln't  To be honest been feeling pretty rough for most of the 2ww. My stomach is huge, bit constipated, nausea, low stabbing pains and completely exhausted. But as ever don't know how much is down to the damned cyclogest!

Stay sane  

Traceyxxx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Boudicca77 said:


> why oh why did i have to do it ! like a fool I've gone and tested early ( 6 days) and got a BFN but the little line in the other box didn't come up so now thinking test did not work properly. I feel like such an idoit all i've done is add to the tizz i'm in. MUPPET!!


Hey you..Boudicca77 ..LIKE you said (6) days EARLY...  ... now maybe the test wasnt working properly..BUT even if it was..you probally would not get a correct result..its far to early...
So chin up...put it behind you and no more naughty testing.. WAIT till official test day or those   will be coming after ya..
its very hard on the 2ww.. BUT.. really important to really try and hold off early testing.. it really isnt worth it...  
*P U P O*
         

Love
Helen
xxxxxx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

> Naughty naughty 4 Days EARLY..... dont give up and feel negative... some people test negative the day before then on official test day they get a nice BFP... Thats why the clinics give us a date to test.... chin up and remember P U P O


  Yes I've learnt my lesson. It was indeed too early. There are no pee sticks in the house now, and I won't be buying anymore *shakes head from side to side*


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello to you all


Just an update, Mega AF turned up on monday, worst i've had in years.
We went to the Bath clinic today as i was so unwell last week and 10 days late.
Doc said the only thing it could have been was an v early miscarriage    started clomid today, Doc said if i'm a few days late next month he wants me in for a pg blood test

All the signs i had where right if it was 
We're both a bit quiet today and don't know what to say
All last week i slept with my hand on my tummy just hoping that i was pg as i felt so odd.
little Smith could have been in there but just didn't hold on  
God this is ****.

Much love to all  

Bex


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

hiya
      well ive started spotting again...Arghhhhh     


i think maybe the progesterone is stopping full flow  

good luck ladies
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello

I'm back again on the 2WW, this is the 2nd time around and I have had 1 - 2 cell grade 2/3 put back today as thats all I had, 5 were collected but only 1 fert. 

Last time I had more collected and had 2 put back. Hoping that this one is a little fighter.

Has anyone had a 2 day transfer??

Test date not for ages but am staying positive.    

Good luck to everyone.

Sarahx


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Would like to join this thread. It is my 2nd ICSI and I am on day 3 after ET desparately waiting for 2 weeks to pass as quickly as possible . My test is on Sept 5, ages away...

Sarah, 
I also had a 2 day transfer with 2 x 4-cell embies grade 3, at first I felt dissapointed about the fragmentation and grading but after all the success stories I heard on FF, I am again hopefull and positive.

Good luck to all


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Evening all,

Big hello to newcomers... hope your 2ww is not too bad. 

Well, only 2 days to test day ... scary scary...  

well, tonight, I have started to have a very sharp pain in left ovary area and it just wont go away its been here for a couple of hours... has anyone else had this before test day ? Its not af type pain its more niggly... 

Durhamlass
xx


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

HI there, I know is a bit late for me to join, my test day is tomorrow, Ive been posting on loonie tunes!

I was stupid enough to do a test on sunday and it was BPN   I can't believe how silly i have been because since then ive been putting myself through hell telling myself im not pregnant.  I know sunday could have been too early to tell, but i cant help feeling so negative about it all

Durhamlass - I too have been having sharp pains, but down my right ovaries, everytime i got up and walked today I would have them, and reading through the threads, people have had these just before a BFP!

Im so hoping we can be the same.  Ive been having A/F pains today.. i never normally get period pains when i've had a period until I actually do come on,so i am hoping they are because Im due a BFP tomorrow morning.

Fingers crossed you get a BFP on thursday!

To all of you out there thinking about testing early, please don't, just enjoy being PUPO until your test date.  I wish I had done now.

Hoping for a BFP tomorrow.....            everywhere for everyone

XXX


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Penni,

I did a test too on Sunday and it was negative, silly arent we, I knew it would be negative but couldnt help myself. So i am convinced it hasnt work. My advice to anyone would be not to test early..

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow .     

I hope these pains are going to bring us good news. Its all worth it if we get a BFP..

Good luck
Michelle
x


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been convinced too... my sister has been a tower of strength and continues to believe its going to have worked....I only hope she is right 

Ill post tomorrow....i so hope we are both wrong, i really do...and we get that BFP we're so hoping for

All the best... still hoping for us both XXX


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello

Can someone answer me this if possible.

When I had egg collection I was given antibiotics for 5 days, being that my ET was day 2 do I still take them?


Thanks 
Sarahx


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Sarah

Were you not well when you came round from EC? I would just say ring your hospital/clinic tomorrow and double check all ok the take. I didnt get an antibiotics to take after my EC or ET

X


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Michelle & Penni,
I also have been getting those niggly twinges in my ovary area... and this evening I got a   !!! Phew, what a relief, after all that worrying. I did a test early like you too and got a BFN on Saturday, so I know exactly what you're going through   .

Not long to wait now - fingers crossed to you both for your test days!!     

Rachel2 xx


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG rachel2, thanks for that post, it gives me great hope for tomorrow morning 

I so hope i follow in your footsteps, all fingers, toes, legs, hair, everything crossed  

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't forget to cross your eyes too  

Rx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it's what my clinic does just in case, I had them last time but can't remember if I carried on taking them after ET, last time I was day3.

I think when I hit 40 it made me very forgetful.

I haven't taken one tonight so will call them tomorrow.

It's funny how I can't remember how I felt last time, straight after ET. 

Do we take it easy for the first couple of days or 2 weeks? 

I'm sure like most of us, we still have work & family to deal with so can't be wrapped in cotton wool for 2 weeks.

Thankx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww Rachel that is fantastic news chick, really pleased for you... 

was it a strong line ? i always thought it was best to test on a morning, but i suppose thats not quite correct.

awww i'm made up for you, really am...  

I bet you and your hubbie are over the moon...

Michelle
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Sarah, if you have been given antibiotics then you should take them - it won't affect ET etc. I've had antibiotics before - in fact in the few days leading up to my EC I was on vaginal antibiotics as i had a local infection, and that was fine too.


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Mich,
no it wasn't strong at all, in fact it was really faint and we had to keep holding it up to the window! I've seen so many negative pee sticks in my time I just knew this one was different. Did a second one to be sure as DP wasn't convinced at all and even though the second test was still really faint it's most definitely a second line. We have taken a photo of it, to put in the album along with the embie photo!

I have everything crossed for you for Thursday       

Rx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Sally

I'm just chomping on some apples, so I'll take one after that. Would rather have chocolate but trying to be healthy. x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just had cheesecake!!


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

you lucky thing, I might have a small bar as I've eaten 3 apples.   x


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

I did my test this moring, couldnt sleep, so did it at 4.30.... unfortunately its a  for me    Not even a faint line... definately a 

I suppose I just have to wait for AF to arrive now... felt some AF type pains again in the night so Im sure it wont be long before it comes and without the cyclogest then i think it will be here in the next day or two.

I knew anyway I wasn't... but those cyclogest pesserries have a lot to answer for!  At about day 6-8 my boobs were so sore i was convinced I was pregnant, but then it wore off, and since then nothing.

Its back to ovulation induction for us (the problem lies with me, I dont have periods naturally).  We got pregnant off that in April 2008, and you don;t have to take those cyclogest tablets so if you have symptoms you know they are really ones.  Its not as expensive either, its approx £1000 for us as I have to have x3 menipur a day for 10 days to get my follies upto a decent size.  If this doesn't work by christmas then I think we'll be coming back to IVF in the new year.. if our money hasn't run out by then  

I'm hoping everyone else testing today/over the next few days has better luck than me.. I need to hear some good news from your all

  for the rest of you X

To everyone who has EC and ET, good luck 

Lots of love
Pennie


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry Penni big big hugs     

Rachel so happy for you     

I am half way through 2ww   going to trafford centre and to see Batman today with DH.

Be back leter! Tomorrow is a big day for me as last tx day 9 I started spotting and by day 11 af arrived  Hope we have better luck this time  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats Rachel on your    xxxx


sorry to those that have tested negative..it really is so unfair i wish everyone could have there dream   


As for me spotting again this morning, very tiny bits of brown when i wipe, im convinced its just the progesterone holding everything back, i guess friday i will know for sure     


good luck everyone
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Penni I'm so sorry - I really thought it was going to be a   for you too, you must be gutted  

Sounds like you have a plan for next steps though, this always helps when you have something new and positive to focus on. I wish you all the very best of luck. Keep in touch chick   

Come on Michelle - here's some positive cyber vibes for your test tomorrow       and some baby dust thrown in for good measure     You must be really anxious by now  

Rachel2 x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all,

Penni - I am so very sorry to hear your news. Life really is so unfair sometimes, sending you a big  

Rachel - Yes feeling very nervous now, have the same pain as i had last night - just wont go away, although its not as bad. I have had to take the day off work today, woke up feeling mega dizzy and sick .. so just relaxin today. Although I might pop to sainsburys to buy a clearblue - I'm dying to test... I just hope this dizziness and sickness is a good sign. Also my (.) (.) seems to be getting veiner .. dont know whether its my imagination or not but there definately there... 

I might not be able to resist testing later today... oh god the nerves... will keep you updated. 

Glittergirl - are you testing tomorrow ? if so, good luck chick. 

Michelle
x


----------



## Jen1006 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi everyone (particularly all the lovely loonies on here!)

Just a quick intro to me... I had ET on 25 Aug and my OTD is 8 Sept.  This is my first go at tx (ICSI) and just    we don't have to go thru all this again.  I'm not quite sure how I should be feeling but I have everything crossed and trying to remain hopeful.

Will look fwd to sharing my paranoid little thoughts with you all over the next two weeks!  

Good luck to any testers in the next day or so.   .  Now off to catch up on everyone's posts on here.

Jen


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

Could I be added to the date list please. Had ET on Tuesday 26/8 test date 9/9 (seems ages away)

Thinking of you all and sending   ,  &  

Sarahx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Durhamlass, Thanks for the good wishes. I am due to test tomorrow but not sure if i will have to or not as I have had slight 

brown staining yesturday which went away and has now come back again. Dont think it is looking good for me, I would bet my 

life that its AF on her way, hoping and praying in the meantime.

Want to wish you the best of luck yourself for testing tomorrow, hope you get a BFP, and the same to all the girls on this 

dreaded 2ww.

Will update tomorrow...


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all congrats to all those with BFP and hugs and kisses to all those with BFN's life is so cruel. i have been  having af pains today i think it is anyway although af is not due until monday and i am always on time im so confused. has anyone else had these sort of pains and got a BFP. would like to hear of success stories. hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hiya All,

Hope everyone is well this evening... 

Glitter girl - Please dont give up hope, there are a few others who have had spotting etc, so think positively.. sending you lots of   vibes.. 

I'm absoutely cra---ing myself for tomorrow ... cant believe how quick this date has come around, considering last week it seemed ages ago.. 
Have been having some af type pains today so the knicker checking has finally kicked in now... i'm going like every 10 minutes.. driving me nuts. 

Michelle 
x


----------



## KarenS (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi All

I tested today and yes it is a positive!!!!!!        

2 fresh cycle 2 frozen 1 trip to Norway and finally after a 10 year wait I'm pregnant!!!!!

Thinking of you all still on that 2ww 

       

Love Karen


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

aww congratulations karenS  hope you have a healthy 8 months xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Karen that's lovely news cograts on your   

Michelle good luck for tomorrow chick  

Hello to everyone else Batman was fab by the way!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Spinny you made me read 2 threads then lol i was sure you just said about batman then you said it again lmao


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing news Karen!!!     

Zoe, just to assure you that the AF pains don't mean anything. I had af pains, especially 4-5 days before OTD (today) and got a BFP. I'm still getting them in occassional 'waves' - when they come they're quite strong and I get scared, but I've been assured it's quite normal.

Good luck to you and the other ladies testing this week!  sending you   
Jen x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelly that's what the 2ww does to yor brain  . haha

I am testing 3rd Sept so just before you hun!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Michelle.   You did well to stay patient for so long, hope its a good result tomorrow! Good luck for everyone else testing over the next few days too and big hugs to those of you who were disappointed this time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

HI KarenS

Congratulations - Wohoo, thats an ace result!

Can I ask, did you go to norway to do your IVF?  Is it cheaper over there...?  Im going to have to start again as I got a BFN today so trying to work out best way to keep it cheaper as haven't got much of a budget

X


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hhii can i join you all. I had 2 grade1 7 and 8 cell embies transferred and test on saturday30th August, This is my 6th cycle and not even a sniff of a bfp so far so i am hoping for a miracle

Love Emma x


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you? Just had FET today in Poland so officially start the 2ww. It's going slow already!!  

Karen- Congratulations  I have pmed you as feel that I know you with scanning the Norway thread at regular intervals. Scanhealth is my Plan B 

Good luck girls whoever is testing tomorrow.

Cat xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations to those of you with BFP's! Big hugs to those without  

Zoe- Just want to say that on my last pregnancy I had all the signs for AF before I got BFP, totally convinced she was coming...but then again pregnancy symptoms generally mimic pre-menstrual symptoms for some. Stay positive  

2WW is going quite fast for me believe it or not!! My little girl has been poorly over the last few days so I haven't had a great deal of time on my hands to think about it. Off to a wedding in Manchester this weekend so not back till sunday then testing monday! Determined not to test before but we'll see.....

Good luck everyone, will let you know how I get on 

Saskia xx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the silence from me - it's not because I haven't been thinking about this 2ww (as if!) or because I haven't been thinking of all of you girls too it's that I've just gone and started a new job.  Pretty rubbish timings but I couldn't put it off any longer.  

Anyway so far so good or so I thought.  Got home from work tonight and have had the most stonking pains in my tummy - it feels like AF pains but surely it can't be .  I had ET last Fri so makes me day 8 of the 16 days.  I suppose it could be the dreaded curse as I do get pains about a week before my period but never this bad - this feels like it's coming tomorrow.  I've also had that dizzy thing whenever I stand up and I feel emotional. I think the dream is over.  I'm now officially depressed so off to eat something naughty - choccies Mmmmm.....  Oh and Bridget Jones is just starting so if my DH thinks it's time to watch his black and white war movies he'd better think again - tee hee!

Good luck to all those testing over the next few days   ing for you all,

GSxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sadly not good news from me.  After 2 days of brown spotting and a day of fresh red blood I tested on my OTD on Monday and got a positive.  But I went for an HCG test because of the bleeding.  I did another pee stick on Tuesday morning and the positive was much fainter than on Monday.  On Monday my HCG level was 35, but now it's only 8, so sadly it's a BFN for us - or rather a BFP for all of 1 week and now a miscarriage.  Boo hoo...

Good luck to those of you just starting out on the horrendous 2WW.  Hope you can stay calmer than I did, and that you get your dream...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I would also like to be added to the list. I had 3 ET (ICSI) on August 22 and have my OTD scheduled for Sept. 4, so I am almost halfway in this dreaded 2WW.

Good luck to all OTD to come, my prays are with all of you  

love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Hi can you please add me to the list - I am testing on the 4th Sept.

So glad I found this thread it has been really helpful and calmed a lot of my nerves.  The FAQ and Polls were brilliant.  I have told some of the others on the Czech thread to come and have a look  

The FF site is like the Tardis everytime I open another thread it reveals a whole new world - it's kind of addictive - DH says he is beginning to feel like a FF Widower!!   

Good luck to you all my fellow travelers.

XXFola


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all

Just to say got my  ....at last!!!!!!

OTD is today but tested last night as I've been feeling so rough with OHSS symptoms - instant strong line so no debate there!! Tested again this morning and yep still there! 

Still feeling completely in shock and numb, I'm sure that once it sinks in I'm just going to be a blubbering wreck!!

 to anyone who hasn't got the news they wanted,   to those that have and     to those still waiting to test.......have faith I never dreamt I would get a BFP. 

Traceyxxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Sadly it's a BFN for me, so heartbreaking.

Durhamlass, I hope you get good news xx


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Just to let you know its a BFN for me this morning. I'm absoultely devasted. 

Dizzyone - Many congratulations. 

Michelle
x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Glittergirl and Michelle - so sorry to hear your news  

This journey is such a difficult one - look after yourselves and give yourselves time to grieve.

Love, Traceyxxx


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news BlueSoo, glittergirl and Michelle    My heart goes out to you really 

 to Karen and Dizzyone.  Wishing you the best of luck here on out  

I only have one more day to go after today *chews nails*

Had some AF pains last night, but I know that doesn't really mean anything. I've been very restless the past few nights.  I'm definately suffering from the 2ww madness    What I'd like is to somehow "feel" pregnant, but I don't.  I just want it over with


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Durhamlass and Glittergirl and BooSoo - sorry to hear your news


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Please can you add me to the list - Had Donor IUI yesterday (27th Aug) - so testing on 10th September.

Second attempt trying to conceive a sibling.

Feeling completely shattered today - hoping that's because my body's focussing on making a baby - but probably just shattered from travelling to clinic, working and looking after an 18 month old!

Good luck everyone


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear the sad news, my thoughts are with you.  

This is a really silly question but I cannot remember for the life of me, my brain has been asleep all day.

When does implantation bleeding normally happen?

I had 2 day transfer on Tuesday 26th

Thanks Sarahx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

[fly]HEY WHERE IS EVERYONE TODAY .........[/fly]

Afternoon all, went for my blood test today, said results early afternoon and still waiting !!!!!

Daisy xxx

Oh Sarah - implantation usually happens between day 6 ish and 12 ish .... each case if different though xxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed Daisy I am sure it will be great news hunny   

My stomach feels very strange at the moment almost like I have butterflys is the only way of describing it    

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Can you add me to the list please - Frozen embryo transfer today, testing on 15 September - fingers crossed, it's our last chance.  Thanks you and good luck everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all, im 10 DP 6DT and i can now officialy confirm im ....

[fly]PREGNANT !!!!![/fly]

Had bloods done today and they are at 59 !!!!!

Have a scan booked in just over 2 weeks time on 15th Sept !!!!!!

Daisy xxxxxx

Spinny - butterflies are a good sign !!!!!!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy-May Well done fantastic news       

Take it easy and have a healthy happy 8 months chick!

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations to all the ladies who have got   and    to those whose whose dream didn't come true this cycle. 

I'm on day 2 and feeling it already, don't have any pains as such just a few niggles in the cervix now and again. I'm due to test 8 sept after having natural FET with 2 embies on board from tx in Poland.

Cat xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello x

Daisy-May congratulations, wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.  


I'm having a good day, a few AF pains on and off. 

Is anyone on the progesterone injections? 

I have had all injections this cycle and have done them all myself, but the needle for the progesterone injection frightened the life out of me so my husband is having to do it. 

My rear end looks like a pin cushion.

Thinking of you all  Sarahx


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations Daisy on your        just what we are all hoping for.  Hope the next 8 months are easy for you.

Sarah -Ouch!  poor you, good on DH - it will all be worth it.

A week today since I tx DE in Brno - feel great - lots of symptoms, feel so preggers, can't wait to test, booked with GP on Thur for Blood test won't know results until Fri - may have to HPT!!

Lots of PMA     to everyone

XXFola


----------



## noodle78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well can't believe I'm typing this but I got a   this morning.  I feel so blessed  

I had bad AF pains last night which kept me awake, and I've also been having this feeling across my stomach the last couple of days, like a thin rope being pulled tight around my belly button.  That's the best way I can describe it.

I know it's early days so I'm trying not to get too excited but it's so hard not to.

Congrats to other bfp's btw - look after yourselves


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Noodle great news well done      

LOL Spinnyxxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello
Got a BFN today on my 6th cycle, gutted!!!!!!!!!!  No AF yet so have to carry on with all the meds, including im gestone and re test on tuesday.
Em xxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Em xxx love and hugs to you xxx daisy xxx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Noodle congratulations on your   have a safe and healthy 8 months

Emma sorry to heat about the     Take time out to have a good cry and pamper yourself

Cat xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well I'm having AF type pains at he moment and couldn't sleep.

I hope it's only implantation. I am on Day 6 of ET.

I started bleeding on day 8 last time so feeling a bit anxious.

Anyway positive thinking.

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Sarahxx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Sarah, 

Good luck with your 2ww it's agonising isn't it?. I'm on day 4 of the wait after having had FET abroad and hopefully the 2 embies will be snuggled in now. You are a similar age to me, have a child the same age and we are on this 2ww together, hope we both get our dream come true! 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Emma Jayne so sorry hope things are diferrent when you re test on Tuesday   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Girls so sorry to those who have had negatives this time.  Please dont ever ever give up.

Well girls after 39 months of cycling and negative PG tests,  including 6 months of clomid, 2 IVF with my own eggs,  3 IVFs with donor eggs,  1 cancelled cycle after drugging up for transfer but not getting the right lining and 1 wonderful fantastic double donor cycle I have finally got my     

I dont even know where to begin to tell you how happy we are.  I creid solidly from 6.3oam test till now and our minds are a blur of plans and what if's.    I never ever in my life thought I would post a BFP,  honest to God girls but I know now no matter what happens I can actually get PG.      

Have to go for my blood test tomorrow but no doubt about a postive on the pee stick today at Day 13.  

Have to go now and rescue my poor DH who is walking around the house in shock.    


Best of luck to all those on the 2ww.

OM


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

OM I am so happy for you both it is just fantastic news! Well done here's to a healthy and happy 8 months.       

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all thought i would let you all know i had a BFN yesterday still no AF  so awaiting thw witch so i can start next course of clomid.
congratulation to all with BFP hope you all have healthy pregnacies and hug to all with BFN life is so cruel isnt it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

So sorry Zoe sending lots of hungs your way hunny   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello All

I'm so sorry for the sad news, I hope that your dreams will come true soon.  

Congratulations to all the   wishing you all the luck for the rest of the journey.

Cat68 thanks for your reply. I was the big 40 in July and was hoping to have a few more eggs to play around with but only managed to get one good one, but hopefully that good one will be a little fighter. I have a daughter Ysabel who is 6 so it makes this journey a lot easier as my husband and I have already been blessed.

This 2WW is a killer, I'm going to try really hard and not to test early. sending you lots of  , lets hope our dreams do come true.

Sarahxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

can i join the list too please.. 
4th frozen tranfer 2 top grade embryos transfered 29th aug.. hospital test date 14th sep

its a long 2 weeks xx


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

I've been very naughty and home tested 6 days early

and got a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!    ^BFP I can't believe it. First time!  We are dazed

XXFola


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Fola - not trying to dampen your spirits - have you had an hcg injection?  I'm not sure if hyou would need to with DE?  If not, is sounds FAB (naughty you for testing so early!!  ).


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone........i'm back from my holiday now so thanks to Caz for looking after you while I was away.

*If I have missed anyone out, please let me know and I'll add you to the list or update it for you *

*Glitter girl, Michelle, Em and Zoe* ~  So very sorry.....really wish you had all had better news. Many hugs and much love xxxx

*Starz, Fola, Gabi, Doodles and Cat* ~ welcome to the thread. Lovely to have you here....happy chatting and all the luck in the world     

*Keepinghope* ~ welcome to you too.....sorry I can't do your groovy hearts on the list, can't work out how to do it!! Loads of luck  

*Dizzy One, Daisy May and Noodle* ~ congratulations to you all....be very happy and healthy everyone 

*Old mum* ~ many congratulations to you too.....really fab news. Much luck for your bloods tomorrow......so pleased for you 

*Fola* ~ did you have a trigger shot hun......if not then thats great news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, thank you for your good wishes.

No I haven't had any injections.  

Contacted my clinic Reprofit Czech Rep, they said "congrats and have my HCG test and a scan in 7 days.

You've got me doubting!  Have I jumped the gun? It was such a strong test??  this is my first time, so I am not as experienced as some of you.

XXFola


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wooohoooo Fola!!!

Congratulations 

It's just that a trigger shot can give you a false positive if you test early but if you haven't had one then it looks like you have a fabulous BFP 

Enjoy hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, that is good to hear.  All the different treatments are very confusing.

XXFola


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Fola, yep, that sounds good hun! woo hoo!


----------



## Boudicca77 (Jul 4, 2008)

Talk about grey clouds turning into sunshine - after doing lots of naughty early tests last week and getting BFNs, on saturday i got a BFP (3 acctually) Sunday the same and now this morning - my OTD - another BFP!! Just over the moon.

To anyone on their 2WW my advice is don't put yourself through the unnesscary heartache by testing early - it's adds stress and it's not worth the stick it's pee'd on.  To all those who have got Early BFN please don't give up hope too soon.

And to everyone on this site - i can't thank you enough for the support and strengh I have drawn from your postings,  stories and advice over this last few weeks I wish you all so much love and happinees in your individual journeys.


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Got a BFN this am. Not particularly surprised, gonna try a medicated IUI next.

Good luck everyone

Saskia xx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Saskia - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Keep you chin up and keep positive. I hate that numb feeling, while it sinks in. Will you be having any time off, or going for a stimulated IUI straight away? Hope you get on ok with the injections etc. It's not that bad. I've just started my 2nd cycle of SIUI, so injections start in earnest this evening. This time, i'm purposely not planning anything much for the next couple of weeks (avoiding travelling for work, and not got too much planned socially), so i don't have to stress about being at home at 8pm every evening for injections.

Best of luck for next time, and it will be worth it when we get our bundles of joy  

Vicky x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

So sorry for those of you who have had BFNs recently    Fingers and toes crossed you'll be posting in a non-TTC forum in the near future    

Big congrats to those of you who have had BFPs recently    Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy    

It is my official test day tomorrow after our first cycle of ICSI.  Really not sure what to expect.  Don't feel any different and keep thinking I am getting AM symptoms but not sure if I am either imagining or exaggerating things  

Suzi


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Vicky- Thanks very much for your kind words, yes going straight in for next cycle so just waiting for AF now. I am not working luckily so should be able to have a relatively stress free time (ish) with my little 15 month old to keep me busy too.

Lots of good luck wishes to you, 

Saskia x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good Evening everyone x

Good luck tomorrow Suzi, I hope yours dreams come true. 

I have another week and a bit to go until I test and it seems like forever away.

Good luck to everyone who's testing soon.

Sarahxx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah. Many thanks for the good luck. Have a feeling I really need it.

Hopefully the next week goes in really fast for you. 2ww is complete torture! I wish you could be 'switched off' for a fortnight so that you go from ET straight to OTD


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Saskia* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....many hugs 

*Vicky* ~ lots of luck for your cycle  

*Sarah* ~ hope the next week flies for you 

*Suzi and Meme*        for tomorrow 

*Ellena* ~ i think it's possible but not necessarily so....good luck for your scan 

*Boudicca* ~ congratulations hun.....really wonderful news 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home here everyone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154827.0


----------

